
4 Ways to Reduce Stress at Work - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ashiraprossack1/2018/02/28/four-ways-to-reduce-stress-at-work/
======
5_minutes
Quite a filler article for something like Forbes. Nothing to see here.

I thought it was a bit of a quality outlet? This is very mediocre.

